# Bleach vs. Hydrogen Peroxide vs. Isopropyl Alcohol??



## fmdog44 (Mar 9, 2020)

Bleach and hydrogen peroxide are plentiful in stores while isopropyl alcohol is none to be found anywhere. Question: why is this the case? Does this mean diluted bleach and hydrogen peroxide are not effective in this battle against this virus for cleaning hands and surfaces?


----------



## jerry old (Mar 9, 2020)

don't know a lot that can withstand bleach;  of course,  it is poison,
you can dilute it, wipe down counters... wash hands, but your have to rinse
hands thoroughly. Also, vapor can be dangerous if used at full strength.

Know little to nothing about peroxide, know you can put a few drops in 
ear for ear wax, but it is for topical use only.  Also used as a disinfectant
on cuts, scratches.  So, it has to be a disinfectant-right?

I've wondered about anomia-will gogle


----------



## Kaila (Mar 9, 2020)

I have never used bleach on my hands or skin....
For those, I personally would wash more diligently, and longer, rubbing them more and rinsing longer.

But for other objects,
Bleach is something that is used to sanitize shared items and surfaces, in group settings;

and it  works _best_,  with items that could be immersed,
in a *mostly* water, but weak bleach added, such as a few capfuls to a sink full of water,
with clean dishes and silverware in it, to remove more germs than our typical washing does.

Leave any possible items immersed for a few minutes,
then let the items *air-dry*, for the most effectiveness.

To wipe surfaces, one can either spray a water/weak bleach solution, or apply it to rag, and wipe,
but again, do let air dry... if at all possible.
These methods could be used on counters, doorknobs, sink and toilet  handles, even some pens, etc.... which is good to do for usual and ongoing general cleaning info,
for either occasional , or for more frequent cleanings, when desired.

There is no actual need to further rinse those items or surfaces, afterwards, and if the very diluted bleach is allowed to evaporate , more germs will be killed.

But it's okay if someone prefers to rinse them, after letting them air dry.
The bleach evaporates quickly, and even if someone actually touched and then mouthed a drop of the weakest bleach in water solution, the result would be nothing or a stomach cramp, not serious.

Things that *cannot* be either immersed *or* wiped, such as fabric, try to wash them with hotter water, or with more agitation, if you feel the need.

I don't know anything about the other questions raised here in this thread.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 10, 2020)

Just saw this, passing it on....
Academic ReportNew study: Alcohol, hydrogen peroxide, and sodium hypochlorite are effective at inactivating human coronaviruses on surfaces (self.Coronavirus)
submitted 1 month ago * by SubjectWestern
A newly-released study (2/6/20) indicates that 62-71% ethanol, 0.5% hydrogen peroxide, or 0.1% sodium hypochlorite are effective at inactivating human coronaviruses on inanimate surfaces.
Persistence of coronaviruses on inanimate surfaces and its inactivation with biocidal agents
Edit: Fixed broken link. Changed “and” to “or” to clarify that each of these individually were shown to be effective, i. e., don’t mix them all together. Added ‘Notice’
NOTICE: DO NOT MIX THESE CHEMICALS TOGETHER

122 comments
share
save
hide
report


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 10, 2020)

Here's more info:
The Center for Biocide Chemistries has created a list of more than 100 ready-to-use, dilutable and wipeable biocidal products that the EPA has approved as effective at killing viruses like the coronavirus.


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 10, 2020)

Bleach eats my hands up even diluted when I'm cleaning.  I have to wear gloves using it.


----------



## Random Retirement guy (Mar 10, 2020)

And it tastes terrible


----------



## Kaila (Mar 10, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> DO NOT MIX THESE CHEMICALS TOGETHER



Very important.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 11, 2020)

Finally a fact on hydrogen peroxide and the corona virus from Yahoo:
*Hydrogen Peroxide
*According to the CDC, household (3 percent) hydrogen peroxide is effective in deactivating rhinovirus, the virus that causes the common cold, within 6 to 8 minutes of exposure. Rhinovirus is more difficult to destroy than coronaviruses, so hydrogen peroxide should be able to break down coronavirus in less time. Pour it undiluted into a spray bottle and spray it on the surface to be cleaned, but let it sit on the surface for several minutes.


----------



## rkunsaw (Mar 11, 2020)

According to CDC a hand sanitizer should contain ay least 60% alcohol.  A homemade one they recommend is 2 parts alcohol and 1 part Dawn For washing hands.

A thicker version for  use without water is 2 parts alcohol and 1 part Aloe Vera gel.


----------



## old medic (Mar 11, 2020)

From everything I've read, Alcohol works the best against the Corona virus....
It just has to be stronger than Corona
So far Bacardi had worked for me.....


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 11, 2020)

Kaila said:


> and it  works _best_,  with items that could be immersed,
> in a *mostly* water, but weak bleach added, such as a few capfuls to a sink full of water,
> with clean dishes and silverware in it, to remove more germs than our typical washing does.
> 
> ...



Air drying yes. I see too many start drying dishes before water has even had a chance to fully drip off. Rubbing with a towel that turns into a damp cloth touching your hands is not best. 

Also when I swam a lot I had one of the best work attendance streaks ever and I attribute part of it to the chlorine in pools. I'd workout after work so the chances of bringing something home decreased. I'd even smell like bleach after a shower. People complained I guess I got used to it but I think that helped even if just killing germs on hands that hand washing missed. And I was working in some of the most delapitated parts of town for a polite description.


----------



## JB in SC (Mar 11, 2020)

4 or 5 tablespoons of chlorine bleach to a gallon of water is plenty strong enough for disinfecting, that‘s a standard dilution used for years.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 11, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Bleach and hydrogen peroxide are plentiful in stores while isopropyl alcohol is none to be found anywhere. Question: why is this the case? Does this mean diluted bleach and hydrogen peroxide are not effective in this battle against this virus for cleaning hands and surfaces?


Thats it @fmdog....what I've been reading everywhere....and I bought another bottle of 70% alcohol today but it was hidden from view way back on the bottom shelve of the store.....yeah, I almost hurt myself trying to fetch it!


----------



## Lethe200 (Mar 12, 2020)

Please do not mistake PROOF ratio in liquor to the actual alcohol content.* 70% proof is only 35% ALCOHOL - WELL BELOW the CDC recommended level *of a disinfectant solution of a minimum 60% alcohol.

You do no one any favors by posting inaccurate and misleading info.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 12, 2020)

Sadly, I have seen bleach to water ratios differ from 1/3 to 1/2 to 3/4 cups per gallon. Too many "experts". Not once has anyone said to dry hands after the bleach solution or air dry. My guess is to air dry because Lysol disinfectant directions say to let dry on surface to kill bacteria. One doctor said today sing two songs back to back when washing hands too bad I never heard of either of those songs. But I can still count to twenty.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 12, 2020)

I was definitely taught by experts, way back when, how to clean group settings with students, patients, etc.....
and I don't remember all of it, but I do remember 2 points:
the importance of _air-dry_ having been stressed,
and that normal temperatures of the hot water that we wash our hands with, is not hot enough to _sterilize_ items, by itself.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 12, 2020)

Kaila said:


> I was definitely taught by experts, way back when, how to clean group settings with students, patients, etc.....
> and I don't remember all of it, but I do remember 2 points:
> the importance of _air-dry_ having been stressed,
> and that normal temperatures of the hot water that we wash our hands with, is not hot enough to _sterilize_ items, by itself.


But how do you know the temp. of our water?  I think they turned it up here, I almost burned my  hands.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 12, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I think they turned it up here, I almost burned my hands.



Yes, they can make it various temps, but they don't let household or business sink water, be hot enough to reach sterilization temps, that would cause extremely serious burns.

The hot tap water you are getting, does help with normal washing of hands and dishes, to break the cohesion of some dirt particles and grime and even the clinging of germs, to silverware, etc,
but is not hot enough to kill the germs.
(That's why they are saying to lather the handsoap and rub and do it longer, then reinse, to get more of germs to get OFF of your skin)

Rubbing, and using moving water rinsing, will remove more,
but not kill like bleach or disinfectants do kill,
or like very much higher temps of water or steam do kill.
That would require the special equipment that hospitals use to sterilize reused items, after they are washed.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 12, 2020)

Remember long ago, when people at home actually put baby bottles, and spoons used by sick family members, into the pot of boiling water on the stove.
Hotter water from your tap will help,
but is not the same as boiling or even hotter temp water.

But burning your hands is definitely not a good or healthy or desired thing.

My post was meant to emphasize that I'd had expert training, and that air-drying items,
after using a disinfectant, kills a lot more germs and bacteria's and viruses, and therefore, is more effective than immediately wiping or drying items after using dilute bleach.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 14, 2020)

Hot water does not kill germs only boiling water does.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 14, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Hot water does not kill germs only boiling water does.



Right.

Hot water does help to break the clinging (cohesion) of debris and of germs, to items or your hands,
 as does rubbing and lathering, so that then more would rinse off with rinse water, which is why they are advising washing hands more often,
but yes, hot water doesn't kill or sterilize.


----------



## Gaer (Mar 14, 2020)

I always add hydrogen peroxide to my bath water.  
Guess that revelation has nothing to do with anything.


----------



## Autumn72 (Mar 17, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Sadly, I have seen bleach to water ratios differ from 1/3 to 1/2 to 3/4 cups per gallon. Too many "experts". Not once has anyone said to dry hands after the bleach solution or air dry. My guess is to air dry because Lysol disinfectant directions say to let dry on surface to kill bacteria. One doctor said today sing two songs back to back when washing hands too bad I never heard of either of those songs. But I can still count to twenty.


It's happy birthday song and it was in DVD movie, "Whatever Works".....


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 17, 2020)

I've seen where people are using bleach diluted with water in place of hand sanitizer. Quite awhile back when I was looking to go natural with cleaning products, I read something that recommended peroxide and apple cider vinegar as disinfectants.  The instructions were to spray each separately, the wipe. Why that is I don't know but I didn't like the smell so I only used it a couple of times.


----------

